# Ricoh SG 7100DN are all problems fixed & other ?s



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

With all the main board shut down problems on the older Ricoh printer i want to ask with the newer Ricoh SG 7100DN are all the problems fixed now with this version so it dose not have the board shut down problems ??

I had to toss out my other older dark gray Ricoh after very little use and gave up on dye sub. I still have tons of supplys left.

Looking to get back into some dye sub but dont want problems with another high ticket printer not lasting.

Also i still have my old bypass tray will it fit and work with the newer SG 7100DN ?

I need to print 5 1/2 x 22 inch most of the time can i cut the paper to 22 inch and use it with out the bypass tray to print?

was thinking i could get the DyeTrans 17x22 paper and cut it into 3 parts to use 3 prints for each one so a 100 pack will give me 300 prints.

Or i could go with a Epson and ink tanks.
Looking for long run reliability and great dark black color printing


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I thought the latest Ricoh was the 7700. Not sure as I use the 3110....BUT I have been told that using out dated ink will corrupt the Ricoh. Not sure I would use any ink you have left over


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

I have 7100 since end of December. No issues. I do not know what was wrong with the old ones since this is my first Ricoh. Bypass tray will not work I believe, the new one is $149. Conde sells 13x21 paper that will work through the bypass tray, I believe it can print up to 50" long paper.

i like it, it gives me consistent and vibrant prints.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

EddieM said:


> With all the main board shut down problems on the older Ricoh printer i want to ask with the newer Ricoh SG 7100DN are all the problems fixed now with this version so it dose not have the board shut down problems ??
> 
> I had to toss out my other older dark gray Ricoh after very little use and gave up on dye sub. I still have tons of supplys left.
> 
> ...


The problems have largely been twofold.

1. Leaving the printer off for an extended period of time then turning it on.

2. Letting the inks get old and expire. Sawgrass inks expire very quickly and SG admits the inks start deteriorating after 6 months of installing.

The "fix" was a matter of informing customers of the above 2 points.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking more into it all I Think i am going to go with as Epson and Cobra ink system


----------



## dcarriedo88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to sublimation and I was given the wrong information and bought the Richo 7100DN however now I'm left with a printer that is only recommended for white to light garments. Does anyone know if I can somehow decorate dark shirts / garments? is there a way?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sublimation had ALWAYS been for white or light POLYESTER material. Since you are dying the fibers, you cannot dye a dark color with a lighter color. You can find polyester patches that can be heat pressed to a dark garment. Not the greatest as there is a heavy hand.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

mgparrish said:


> The "fix" was a matter of informing customers of the above 2 points.


WHICH NO ONE EVER DID and they still don't inform you. A vendor may but not SawGrass. They still deny any issue ever existed.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

dcarriedo88 said:


> Hi, I'm new to sublimation and I was given the wrong information and bought the Richo 7100DN however now I'm left with a printer that is only recommended for white to light garments. Does anyone know if I can somehow decorate dark shirts / garments? is there a way?


Sure spend about 12K more and get a DTG machine.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> WHICH NO ONE EVER DID and they still don't inform you. A vendor may but not SawGrass. They still deny any issue ever existed.


 Mark,

Your a little conflicting when you state "WHICH NO ONE EVER DID".... that is not the same as "A vendor may but not Sawgrass". So someone really did LOL

But not to parse your language (OK maybe a little).  

David at Conde did inform many others about the aged ink issue, check the dead Ricoh posts, he was very adamant about it. 

Not all the vendors were forthright about it though. 

But I didn't state who did or did not "inform", just that the "fix" was informing the customers, not who specifically informed the users. 

That can also mean informing thru the forum here, which was for sure done, there were many old ink discussions here and how that related to the dead Ricohs. 

But to your point, Sawgrass failed to fess up really.


----------



## scpy27 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am seriuosly considering buying one of these as a first foray into sub dye printing. WOuld people generally recommend them as a good purchase


----------



## tprinters (Aug 28, 2014)

We have had our 7100 for about a year. Color looks great and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

I've also had a 7100 for just over a year. No problems, just keep it plugged in so it can do its maintenance on its own. I'm very happy with the purchase.


----------

